# Trailer build and I need help please.



## Scott85 (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm doing my first trailer build and I figured I would put it all together on this tread. The trailer is very solid and is built like a tank. It's a tilt trailer which is something I love. Here is some before pictures.




stripped down.





Because it's a tilt trailer the front trailer support could use some work and the previous owners used a composite wood post for a front support. I would like to change it to a wood bunk, so how would I mount it?





Another question for the on the pvc guides. It has the holes on a bracket of the side of the trailer. So can I drill a hole in a threaded pvc cap and bolt it to these holes or is it too much of a strain on the pvc?





The last question is the paint is in pretty good shape and under the paint it seems that it is galvanized and I got some self etching primer so there is no need to sand down to bare metal right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Aug 22, 2016)

Let's see if we can help..

_Because it's a tilt trailer the front trailer support could use some work and the previous owners used a composite wood post for a front support. I would like to change it to a wood bunk, so how would I mount it?_

E-Trailer and Overton's have tons of different braces/brackets that will do the job. I imagine a simple carpeted 2x4 with the right bracket will fix you up. Of course, don't use treated lumber.

_Another question for the on the pvc guides. It has the holes on a bracket of the side of the trailer. So can I drill a hole in a threaded pvc cap and bolt it to these holes or is it too much of a strain on the pvc?_

A PVC Cap will break the first time you put any side-load on it. I'd buy a 24/36 inch threaded steel shaft/ or/ a piece of galvanized pipe ( better) the same size as the hole. Put large fender washers and nuts on the top and bottom. Then, drop your PVC on that upright; drill large holes in the top cap (otherwise air pressure will float it off when you launch); and maybe run a light cord from the top of the PVC to the bottom support as a precaution to keep the PVC from disappearing.


_The last question is the paint is in pretty good shape and under the paint it seems that it is galvanized and I got some self etching primer so there is no need to sand down to bare metal right?_

If it really is galvanized, and some idiot painted over the galvanizing..I'd lightly wire brush it and re-apply galvanized paint over the top. Why anyone would mess with the best finish for trailers (galvanized) I don't know.

But, I am no paint expert. I'd re-post a simple question "Do I paint over old galvanized paint?" We have some true paint guys on here who can help more than I can. regards, welcome aboard 

richg99


----------



## richg99 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh, while you are at it...you might also consider moving your tail-lights up onto the PVC uprights...to keep them out of the water. 

Or, I usually just substitute new LEDs and leave them where yours are now. LED's solve the "immersion into water/bulb blowing " issues. richg99


----------



## Scott85 (Aug 22, 2016)

I got the new led lights. I guess I'll just keep the guides that I have already have. 
For the paint I'm really wanting to paint the trailer because that will give practice when I go to my boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Aug 22, 2016)

Your boat, you can do what you want, and you should.

As I said before, though, we have some really good paint guys here.
Post a second thread with your paint (only) question. Someone will pipe in and help. 

Even though it is a trailer question, I'd post it in the _*Boat House*_ section. As it is paint related, I think that you will get a quicker response there.

Remember, some of these guys work, so you may not see an answer till this evening.
richg99


----------



## Scott85 (Aug 22, 2016)

Posting the question now. Thanks for your help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott85 (Aug 23, 2016)

Got the bearing and hubs pulled off and I got one wheel sanded down and primed. Before



after



primed






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice work...


----------



## Scott85 (Aug 29, 2016)

Got a little bit done over the weekend.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott85 (Sep 5, 2016)

Got most of it painted. Just got to flip and paint the top side.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott85 (Sep 5, 2016)

just about got it done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Sep 5, 2016)

Coming along..... Looks good. richg99


----------



## Scott85 (Sep 13, 2016)

Now I'm just waiting on the parts to build the new axle and it will be all done. I got it completely painted and started to put everything back together.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Sep 13, 2016)

Looks like new.


----------



## Jrob238 (Sep 19, 2016)

Looks really good!

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## driz (Oct 8, 2016)

Those open beam trailers really are the best. No place to trap the water and that is just exactly what you want. I wouldn't touch another boxed style again just because they rot away no matter how you treat them because of their always having trapped moisture inside the frame. This type is so easy to access inspect and do spot repairs that they can literally last a lifetime. 
What did you paint that with ?


----------



## Al U Minium (Oct 8, 2016)

So far the workmanship is tops. I really like that you stripped it right down to nothing and then started putting it back together. Buying the parts you need will be very expensive so re purposing is the way I like to go. I don't agree with avoiding pressure treated lumber for this project as you need to carpet it anyway (bunks). I am building my trailer now and appreciate the pictures to go by.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 8, 2016)

Carpet won't stop electrolysis 

richg99


----------



## driz (Oct 8, 2016)

richg99 said:


> Carpet won't stop electrolysis
> 
> richg99




That is an interesting point. With the separation between the woods chemicals and the aluminum just separated by that nice wet carpet will there be any kind of reaction. Personally I don't have a clue but who knows it might. I think I would go with a plastic cover and not chance finding it out the hard way.


----------



## Scott85 (Oct 8, 2016)

It's got regular 2x4 board. But I haven't had a chance to work on it. I'm currently down in richg neck of the woods.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Oct 8, 2016)

Houston, TX or Crossville TN?

Leaving for Texas in the morning.

richg99


----------



## Scott85 (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm outside of Knoxville for work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Oct 8, 2016)

Too bad I am leaving. We could have hit the Chick or Watts Bar.

regards, richg99


----------



## Scott85 (Dec 15, 2016)

Well now that I have tagged out on bucks this year and the last spilt of duck season starts Saturday I guess it's time to get my butt in gear. Got the axle mounted and hubs installed. The trailer look like and is built like a tank.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Dec 15, 2016)

Enough distractions, Get at it! Ha Ha richg


----------



## Scott85 (Dec 19, 2016)

Progress.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

